# Porcelain rocket vs revelate designs seat pack



## pyro_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Considering picking up either the porcelain rocket mr fusion or the revelate designs viscacha or terrapin bags. 

Would appreciate any thoughts you might have on these and which you feel is the better pack. I will be using it around town and also on trips of up to a 5-7 days


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

While it was top quality I hated the way my Viscacha swung around. The Mr. F seems like a clever solution to that problem. 

Personally though I went with a Rogue Panda Picketpost as I think it's a better use of space. I have yet to take it for a ride but I have high hopes.


----------



## pyro_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks will take a look at that one as well


----------



## senor_mikey (Apr 25, 2009)

I sold my Revelate Pika as I didn't like the rear sway and bouncing. Got me a Mr Fusion and am very happy with the stability and use. Both are well made.
The only downside to the PR bag is that the seatpost has to come out to remove the lower support hoop.

mike


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't speak to the extended trips (yet) but for commuting around town I'm using a Terrapin. It's handy to be able to grab my dry bag and go. Also can quickly stuff whatever fits into it. Throw it on my road bike too to carry work clothes rolled up. Out of the saddle haven't been distracted by swing... But really not at max carrying weight either. Good or bad, depends on how you look at it - it goes on/off quickly.


----------



## pyro_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Leaning towards the porcelain rocket stuff. Always nice when I can support a fellow Canadian. Now to just see if I can get it in time for when I need it as the site says 10-12 week wait times


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

The PR Mr. Fusion is sweet. I saw one in action on a bikepacking trip last summer and decided to sell one of my Rohloff's to fund a new bag acquisition program! 

It's uber stable. Basically rock solid on the bike hammering over rough terrain. It also comes off the bike easy and you can bring the bag to your tent/camp for use and then reinstall in a second when you want to roll again.

The design/stitching and fabrics are all top notch as you'd expect from a low volume high end business like PR.

My buddy who I was on my last bikepacking trip with now has a Mr. Fusion on order. Bikepacking bags can look similar in photos, but when you see them in action the details and differences become obvious.


----------



## CrashTheDOG (Jan 4, 2004)

vikb said:


> The PR Mr. Fusion is sweet.


Vikb, which fabric are your PR bags made out of?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't recall. If you drop Scott at PR a line he'll remember.

I know that it is something like twice as expensive as his normal fabric, but it's very abrasion resistant and also highly dirt/stain resistant.

And it looks bad a$$.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

CrashTheDOG said:


> Vikb, which fabric are your PR bags made out of?


This may interest you. Scroll to halfway down the page.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Mark_BC said:


> This may interest you. Scroll to halfway down the page.














> All our bags, other than my trailer panniers, were made of a Dyneema-based fabric chosen for abrasion resistance and general toughness.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

Is anyone using a Mr Fusion with a carbon seatpost? The website says it's not recommended, but aluminum is out of the question for me. Too much water gets in my frame and i've had a seatpost start to corrode within 2 months of Minneapolis winter riding.

I don't think it would be an issue as long as I used carbon paste


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

How long did you guys wait for your Mr. Fusions? I placed mine February 2016 with a lead of 12 weeks, haven't seen yet. Been trying to contact Porcelain Rocket for a possible ETA so I can plan for an upcoming trip and nada. I'm being super patient but I need to plan an alternate soon.

Did you guys get an shipping alert or did it just show up when it shows up?

Thanks!


----------



## ridinHigh (Jan 12, 2012)

Nomad Ninja said:


> How long did you guys wait for your Mr. Fusions? I placed mine February 2016 with a lead of 12 weeks, haven't seen yet. Been trying to contact Porcelain Rocket for a possible ETA so I can plan for an upcoming trip and nada. I'm being super patient but I need to plan an alternate soon.
> 
> Did you guys get an shipping alert or did it just show up when it shows up?
> 
> Thanks!


You should be receiving it soon, I ordered mine sometime in Feb also. I received it last Friday. I found the best way to keep in touch with Scott is thru Instagram direct messages.


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

I was looking at those options myself until someone directed me toward Rogue Panda. I went with one of their bags. I've been told that there is very little sway to them.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Nomad Ninja said:


> How long did you guys wait for your Mr. Fusions? I placed mine February 2016 with a lead of 12 weeks, haven't seen yet. Been trying to contact Porcelain Rocket for a possible ETA so I can plan for an upcoming trip and nada. I'm being super patient but I need to plan an alternate soon.
> 
> Did you guys get an shipping alert or did it just show up when it shows up?
> 
> Thanks!


I ordered in mid Feb and emailed Scott last week for an update on my order (3 bags). He emailed me back to say mid to late May delivery.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with the Bedrock Coconino Seat Bag? From the website ...



> Large seat bags tend to sway back and forth. At least until now. Reducing sway with the traditional approach using straps that lace over the seat rails combined with a strap or two on the seat post is not effective. That's where the new RailWing comes in. It clamps to the seat rails with aluminum hardware and rubberized pads. Then it creates a solid anchor that grips the seat bag and prevents sway. Further, the Coconino is covered with incredibly strong velcro. As is the underside of the RailWing. When the two meet...Let's just say it's a solid friendship.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

So confused on what to buy, all seem like good choices. 
Which are Water"PROOF"?
Which sway the least?
Which aren't on back order for 6 months?
etc...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

12:00 RIDER said:


> So confused on what to buy, all seem like good choices.
> Which are Water"PROOF"?
> Which sway the least?
> Which aren't on back order for 6 months?
> etc...


My only advice is to not rush and grab what's available easiest/fastest. If you are a normal person who is not going to tour 8 - 10 months of the year quality bags will last years if not decades with some care.

I'd rather wait a bit and get the right bit of gear I'll be using for many years than score something fast I don't love and have to deal with each trip.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks vikb
I agree but the more I research the more I struggle lol


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

12:00 RIDER said:


> Thanks vikb
> I agree but the more I research the more I struggle lol


I've got the Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion V1 [non-waterproof] seat bag and it's a keeper. If you don't run a dropper post it solves the sway issue nicely, it's easy to pack/unpack and if you grab the V2 it's waterproof.

PR always has a wait list though due to popularity.


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 27, 2005)

12:00 RIDER said:


> So confused on what to buy, all seem like good choices.


Similar boat here, I have a spreadsheet of nearly 30 bags from 16 different manufacturers and there's just not a lot (aside from personal experience I assume) to differentiate between them all.

Defiant, Oveja Negra, and Rogue Panda are all pretty compelling options too.


----------



## 12:00 RIDER (Apr 2, 2016)

any way you can screen shot your spreadsheet and post it here?


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 27, 2005)

Cheers!


----------



## Nomad Ninja (Sep 2, 2007)

ridinHigh said:


> You should be receiving it soon, I ordered mine sometime in Feb also. I received it last Friday. I found the best way to keep in touch with Scott is thru Instagram direct messages.


So just checking, did you get an email saying your stuff is shipping or did it just arrive one day when you got home.

I ordered mine on Feb. 19, still waiting patiently which is fine. I just wish I could get a hold of him. Tried everything.

Thanks


----------



## SLC Tortfeasor (May 7, 2009)

I was torn between the Porcelain Rocket Mr. Fusion v. 2 and the Rogue Panda Picketpost. I really wanted stability and both of these bags offer outstanding stability. 

I think the Picketpost offers the best use of space for hard tail bikes. Your gear is closer to the center of the bike and doesn't jut out the back as far as with almost all other bags. But ultimately I went with the Mr. Fusion (and waited a full three months to get it) because it would also work just fine on a full suspension bike, while the Picketpost would not. 

The downside to the Mr. Fusion is that it's more cumbersome than other bags to remove, because you have to remove your seat tube first. The collar that fits around the seat tube is machined to fit so precisely that I at least have to work at it a bit to get it off. So even when I don't need to use the pack, I still leave it on my bike while I'm riding because it's too much of a hassle to take it off.


----------

